# Pantabangan Dam



## geromesoriano (Jun 5, 2011)

Images taken with kite aerial photography of Pantabangan Dam in Nueva Ecija, Philippines.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 14, 2011)

Not artistically wonderful but awesome idea and well done. Hope you post more pics if you try this again.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the second image.  The perspective looks like google earth zooming in on you.  Cool.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 19, 2011)

i like #4 alot


----------

